# What is going on with the forum?



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Really I'm getting quite fed up & at times shocked by the intensity of some of the openly nasty remarks on here.

Banter's fine, sarcasm if done correctly is ok, but why the hostility to certain people?

Yes, I could always log off for a few days, but I don't see why I should as I think, although I may well be quite wrong, that most of of are mature adults.

Real life is hard enough without having to feel that leisure time on an excellent forum is being ruined.

So, shall we all try a bit harder? Coz if we don't I think some people might not be posting anymore.

Lastly, if you don't have anything useful, helpful or dare I say nice to say in reply to this thread. Then, don't bother.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Some of the comments are getting a little out of control ...an do need to be reined in


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@latblaster, it goes in circles.

There'll be a flair up of moronicness from time to time, but they'll either learn or end up banned.

Don't let the stupid get you down, it's not worth it. Internet cookie?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

no matter where we go or what we do, there will always be the odd pr**k who you don't like. its human nature to not like someone, but your right, some people are more 'unlikable' then others


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

leave it to the mods. they`ll pick up on the consistent cnuts eventually


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

It happens in waves....there's a big bust up, people get banned or leave and all is quiet again for a bit...is tedious in the extreme but usually blows over when peoe get sick of it.

This forum has just about recovered from most of the women leaving when there was a particularly nasty spate of sexist fvckwittery a few years back.....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @latblaster, it goes in circles.
> 
> There'll be a flair up of *moronicness* from time to time, but they'll either learn or end up banned.
> 
> Don't let the stupid get you down, it's not worth it. Internet cookie?


Just putting it out there, that's not a real word


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Personaly i havnt had anyone be nasty to me. Abit of sarcasm yes but i can take a joke. Some have replied with comments i dont know how they ment it but i just take it as a joke and right back in a jokey way.

I have read some posts tho where some have really ripped into someone and that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> leave it to the mods. they`ll pick up on the consistent cnuts eventually


If you all report these " ku*ts " we can act on it.

We cant read every post on every thread, all we ask is you try and see if its you in a bad mood or a genuinely bad / nasty comment.

We have to be fair and cant go handing out bans for a bit of banter :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

in general its a decent place and knowing who takes the pee and who doesnt you soon learn what to expect however sometimes comments are very close to the mark .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> Just putting it out there, that's not a real word


No, really? I never would have guessed.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I've spotted a lot of comments recently which, for a fact, are banter.

From the outside, they look harsh, but when there's people who regularly talk to each other off the forum and some jokes continue on to it, it's bound to happen.

Some of these comments have been jumped on by other members getting offended on behalf of the person the banter is aimed at when in truth there is nothing to be jumped on.

This doesn't apply to every comment, but is an observation from several threads recently.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jurassic Park 2 is on itv2

Your welcome


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@latblaster Well said, mate. My thoughts exactly:thumb:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Alot of bellends do use this site to be fair, always trying to look the alpha male infront of there cronies, sad as fcuk


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Alot of bellends do use this site to be fair, always trying to look the alpha male infront of there cronies, sad as fcuk


Don't leave us all in suspense! Who who who!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Really I'm getting quite fed up & at times shocked by the intensity of some of the openly nasty remarks on here.
> 
> Banter's fine, sarcasm if done correctly is ok, but why the hostility to certain people?
> 
> ...


didn't someone say on here the other day that this was why the list of members in order of "reputation" points had been removed because it was promoting little cliques, groups of a few people who only rep and like eachothers posts and ignore everyone else, unless they're having a go at someone

seems there's a couple of little groups at the moment, you see someone's post and before even looking at the bottom of it regardless of what the post says you can already guess who the 3-4 people are who have "liked" it

all forums are a bit like that, people are gonna get on with certain people better than others, it's just that when these little groups form sometimes it's alright if it's just banter but if they're digging people out, having a go at people on mass, and maybe unfairly then it becomes a problem and other members become more reluctent to post


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> @latblaster Well said, mate. My thoughts exactly:thumb:


And your thoughts on mish?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> And your thoughts on mish?


cvnt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> cvnt


Not you @Laurieloz but I do agree with your verdict


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Don't leave us all in suspense! Who who who!


You :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> You :lol:


Don't make me call Ebony and Midnight to come and deal wit yo ass


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Don't make me call Ebony and Midnight to come and deal wit yo ass


They'll be too busy with peas n rice :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> They'll be too busy with peas n rice :lol:


^^ This racism is what's wrong with the forum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am also going to put in the MOD lounge about all these little cliques appearing.

These aren't good for the forum and we are pretty sure some of the sad saps in them are boosting each others rep power for some bizarre reason.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I was once told I had ADHD due to the nature of my posts.....lol......

Can I help it if I was dropped on me head at birth and somehow managed to crawl out of the weighted bag in the sea and launch myself on ukm some years later?

A. Admirable

D. Dearie

H. Having

D. Errr? .....ummm....oh! Fook!

Didn't think that one through clearly... :wacko:

Ps: would quite like @Keeks @Gym Bunny and @queenie's Avis to be banned for a while as green is not my best colour. Thank you!

:laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am also going to put in the MOD lounge about all these little cliques appearing.
> 
> These aren't good for the forum and we are pretty sure some of the sad saps in them are boosting each others rep power for some bizarre reason.


I think thats a good idea but what can mods do to stop such cliques? Dont people who think alike stick together? After all ukm is one big ol clique with many little cliques, abit like the russian wooden dolls if you like


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Id like to see a list of the cliques lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Id like to see a list of the cliques lol


spend a bit more time on here mate there easy enough to spot.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think thats a good idea but what can mods do to stop such cliques? Dont people who think alike stick together? After all ukm is one big ol clique with many little cliques, abit like the russian wooden dolls if you like


I think new rules about not being allowed to be mates off of the forum are in order! And a clear set of 10 rep commandments


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think thats a good idea but what can mods do to stop such cliques? Dont people who think alike stick together? After all ukm is one big ol clique with many little cliques, abit like the russian wooden dolls if you like


that one in the middle looks really slutty


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> that one in the middle looks really slutty


I prefer the one on the right


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> I think new rules about not being allowed to be mates off of the forum are in order! And a clear set of 10 rep commandments


Id like transparency and integrity somewhere at the top, starting at the top..


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Jurassic Park 2 is on itv2
> 
> Your welcome


Catfish on MTV

Now your welcome


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> I think new rules about not being allowed to be mates off of the forum are in order! And a clear set of 10 rep commandments





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id like transparency and integrity somewhere at the top, starting at the top..


sorry chaps have l hit a nerve ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> Catfish on MTV
> 
> Now your welcome


MTV !!! im a freeview man mate i aint got mtv :lol: im giving the man on the street tv advice not you posh cable fcukers !


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Flubs, well I think you're lovely. ADHD is really cool, it means you are interesting and any randomness is delightful to read, like sprinkles on a cupcake.

Do you want me to put the ass picture back up as my avvy? :lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I can be a sarcastic p1ss taker but some people just go way over the top. Like slagging off a 15 year old who'd just started training because he liked a bag of crisps on an afternoon... THAT was uncalled for


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> sorry chaps have l hit a nerve ?


Not at all. I talk to people I've "met" via UKM off of the forum just like I'm sure you do.

Cliques are natural. People naturally group together with like minded individuals.

Yea, I'd happily say I'm part of a clique, but so are many many others - just like in most areas of life.

If rules are being broken, then fair play. But if they're not? And should the whole clique be judged on the actions of an individual member?

Wasn't aware there were rules on repping. I remember some post calling people out about repping themselves, but that's all I remember. Then again, there isn't a page with all the rules on which does make it hard to follow at times. You've said yourself, reps aren't important (I'm paraphrasing somewhat) - so why is it an issue handing them out?

Trying to break apart cliques reminds me of being in early school days where having best friends is frowned upon because it makes others feel excluded.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> sorry chaps have l hit a nerve ?


Why would you man? Unless im missing something..


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> MTV !!! im a freeview man mate i aint got mtv :lol: im giving the man on the street tv advice not you posh cable fcukers !


You cheap fcuker! I suppose touching c0cks in the ring doesn't leave you with enough time to watch real tv :tongue:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I can be a sarcastic p1ss taker but some people just go way over the top. Like slagging off a 15 year old who'd just started training because he liked a bag of crisps on an afternoon... THAT was uncalled for


what kind of crisps?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> what kind of crisps?


I advised beef to up the protein content


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> You cheap fcuker! I suppose touching c0cks in the ring doesn't leave you with enough time to watch real tv :tongue:


Not time mate its money :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> And your thoughts on mish?


Why do want my thoughts on Mish?

I merely agreed with Latblaster's comments.

Why single out Mish, Breda? Because I've had issues with him in the past, or do you want to start a tedious baiting session?....The exact problem with the Forum which the OP is concerned about.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> Not at all. I talk to people I've "met" via UKM off of the forum just like I'm sure you do.
> 
> Cliques are natural. People naturally group together with like minded individuals.
> 
> ...


We are all grown ups ( l hope ) and these cliques are fine until as they always do they end up in bullying and general divisions on the board.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I advised beef to up the protein content


sound advice


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Why do want my thoughts on Mish?
> 
> I merely agreed with Latblaster's comments.
> 
> Why single out Mish, Breda? Because I've had issues with him in the past, or do you want to start a tedious baiting session?....The exact problem with the Forum which the OP is concerned about.


Was lighthearted bantz laurie no need for the seriousness.

A simple mish is a cnut would have done nicely


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Little Johnny can't sit next to Paul because they're disrupting the other pupils


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am also going to put in the MOD lounge about all these little cliques appearing.
> 
> These aren't good for the forum and we are pretty sure some of the sad saps in them are boosting each others rep power for some bizarre reason.


Just take the rep system away - done!

It's pants anyway, I mean I was top 10..... Have I competed? Do I coach? Have I years and years of experience..... Nope.

It never reflected the way it should have.

Scrap it, let people have their own "cliques" if they choose too. Guys being coached by the same mentor, similar thing so can't really do much about it.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Not time mate its money :lol:


I hear you

Living at home problem sorted ooshhh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am also going to put in the MOD lounge about all these little cliques appearing.
> 
> These aren't good for the forum and we are pretty sure some of the sad saps in them are boosting each others rep power for some bizarre reason.


Seriously??

I get the whole rep thing... its a lot of hype over nuthin anyway but puttin it to the mods about cliques. Come on mate, if no rules are broken whats the issue here?

Is this site not full of adults? That level of dictatorship and control isnt warranted


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im so fuking against smartass remarks from pr1cks especially these drunkin fools on a Saturday night.. :whistling: :whistling: 

How fuking dare they come off with so much sh1t and banter,,,

Im glad im not like this at all:whistling:

Serious tho the op has a good point on this as there a difference in a bit of silly banter but when it becomes insulting peeps its not constructive to the uk-m or all our good members onboard:thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> We are all grown ups ( l hope ) and these cliques are fine until as they always do they end up in bullying and general divisions on the board.


Absolutely we are.

But surely the fact that we're all grown ups is precisely why there should be no issue with cliques. Members of said cliques are accountable for their own actions.

I was serious about my point on reps - are there rules to them that I've missed?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> Was lighthearted bantz laurie no need for the seriousness.
> 
> A simple mish is a cnut would have done nicely


Like your style, mate, but please don't involve me in this sort of thing. I can't be @rsed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Like your style, mate, but please don't involve me in this sort of thing. I can't be @rsed


I bid you good day


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> @[Redacted],
> 
> Do you want me to put the ass picture back up as my avvy? :lol:


Humph! :laugh: would put my ass up there but be honest the avi parameters don't go that big.... :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Like your style, mate, but please don't involve me in this sort of thing. I can't be @rsed


Alan Parsons Project fan by any chance?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Just take the rep system away - done!
> 
> It's pants anyway, I mean I was top 10..... Have I competed? Do I coach? Have I years and years of experience..... Nope.
> 
> ...


Yep - great idea.

One minute no one gives a fvck about reps, the next they're an issue. It's hardly consistent.

Remove the rep system, problem solved.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Seriously??
> 
> I get the whole rep thing... its a lot of hype over nuthin anyway but puttin it to the mods about cliques. Come on mate, if no rules are broken whats the issue here?
> 
> Is this site not full of adults? That level of dictatorship and control isnt warranted


do you remember the young girl who killed herself die to cyber bullying on a certain site ?

I cant remember the name of it but should it get to that stage what would you suggest ?



resten said:


> Absolutely we are.
> 
> But surely the fact that we're all grown ups is precisely why there should be no issue with cliques. Members of said cliques are accountable for their own actions.
> 
> I was serious about my point on reps - are there rules to them that I've missed?


TT did a thread a bit back about this, he may have locked it or deleted it but basically it was members bumping up there rep count continually repping each other to gain some kind of " power " over the ones not in there " group " and ironically the main culprits were actually the ones who complained the most about it.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm scared to post on a Saturday night when Trev has had a few.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> TT did a thread a bit back about this, he may have locked it or deleted it but basically it was members bumping up there rep count continually repping each other to gain some kind of " power " over the ones not in there " group " and ironically the main culprits were actually the ones who complained the most about it.


Yea, that's the one, and the fact that reps even mattered to anyone was referred to as being "sad". If they don't matter, they shouldn't be made an issue of surely?

I know an upgrade is in the works. A good time to remove the rep system.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr_Socko said:


> I'm scared to post on a Saturday night when Trev has had a few.


Hey I try never to insult anyone and if I do I expect to be told I have

In truth once the wine goes in with me the whit goes out at times tho I never mean to upset anyone on here nor ever would

Be careful as im drinking tonight


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Just take the rep system away - done!
> 
> It's pants anyway, I mean I was top 10..... Have I competed? Do I coach? Have I years and years of experience..... Nope.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know there was a top ten? Lolol....how funny....I quite like liking

people I think make a good point, or those who put supportive comments in my journal etc. it's just a way saying 'cheers' isn't it? I couldn't care less about the like thing, but if I haven't got time or inclination to write anything I think it's good to be able to just click the like thing to acknowledge you read what they said....

I don't use the rep one so often....but again, I like the idea...but I wouldn't be crying into my nine o clck cuppa tea if they were taken off.

Cliques gonna clique wherever you go in my opinion....I'm a lone gun mean machine on the road to nowhere myself, :whistling: cough.......and just butt in with what I want to say if I want to say it...no probs....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> Yea, that's the one, and the fact that reps even mattered to anyone was referred to as being "sad". If they don't matter, they shouldn't be made an issue of surely?
> 
> I know an upgrade is in the works. A good time to remove the rep system.


I may be wrong but l don't think you can actually see the score board anymore.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I may be wrong but l don't think you can actually see the score board anymore.


The rep system is still fully active though isn't it, else it wouldn't even be getting mentioned


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> do you remember the young girl who killed herself die to cyber bullying on a certain site ?
> 
> I cant remember the name of it but should it get to that stage what would you suggest ?


I dont remember it mate no

Maybe our definition of bullying are poles apart but I dont see anything on what is predominantly a male forum which would push anyone even close to killin themselves... maybe a few smashed keyboards but thats it

In the main I think everyone knows there's a line and its rearly crossed, and when it is the person is swiftly banned

If it aint broke dont fix it comes to mind


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> The rep system is still fully active though isn't it, else it wouldn't even be getting mentioned


I am guessing so or you wouldn't be able to rep people.

You have to remember the forum has been here many times before, it actually led to the whole rep system being cleared and everyone put back to zero, people were sending sh*tty pm's to other members because they repped people out of there little clique, pathetic l know but very true.

Some people don't know where to stop and this is where the problems begin.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I dont remember it mate no
> 
> Maybe our definition of bullying are poles apart but I dont see anything on what is predominantly a male forum which would push anyone even close to killin themselves... maybe a few smashed keyboards but thats it
> 
> ...


But how do we know when someone else is at the point of having enough ?

Fu*k me l actually had to jump in and defend gymgym at one point the abuse was getting that serious, and this is from them grown ups you refer too.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am guessing so or you wouldn't be able to rep people.
> 
> You have to remember the forum has been here many times before, it actually led to the whole rep system being cleared and everyone put back to zero, people were sending sh*tty pm's to other members because they repped people out of there little clique, pathetic l know but very true.
> 
> Some people don't know where to stop and this is where the problems begin.


Is there a problem though? Or are some people acting up because they feel somewhat left out?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> But how do we know when someone else is at the point of having enough ?
> 
> Fu*k me l actually had to jump in and defend gymgym at one point the abuse was getting that serious, and this is from them grown ups you refer too.


yeh but he was a trained assassin


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh but he was a trained assassin


and l saved them from his deadly thumb mate !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is there a problem though? Or are some people acting up because they feel somewhat left out?


Well this is whats being looked into mate. no on is feeling left out but a few are not happy with what would be seen as the conduct of a few.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am guessing so or you wouldn't be able to rep people.
> 
> You have to remember the forum has been here many times before, it actually led to the whole rep system being cleared and everyone put back to zero, people were sending sh*tty pm's to other members because they repped people out of there little clique, pathetic l know but very true.
> 
> .


lol wut? Good grief, I didn't know that, blimeeeeeeeee.......well this thread has been an interesting read on a Sunday afternoon......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> and l saved them from his deadly thumb mate !


it was a noble act, shit would have hit the fan. one inch punches and snacked necks everywhere


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am guessing so or you wouldn't be able to rep people.
> 
> You have to remember the forum has been here many times before, it actually led to the whole rep system being cleared and everyone put back to zero, people were sending sh*tty pm's to other members because they repped people out of there little clique, pathetic l know but very true.
> 
> Some people don't know where to stop and this is where the problems begin.


Whilst the system is there to be used, it'll be used though.

If that's what the powers that be decide, then awesome, I'll roll along with it.

But I still am none the wiser why repping people would be discussed in the mod area, nor the issue with cliques as we are all accountable for our own behaviour and not that of others. What goes on behind closed doors is none of my business, but the fact that it's happening has been brought up in the public area so I think it's not out of line for me to enquire.



Milky said:


> But how do we know when someone else is at the point of having enough ?
> 
> Fu*k me l actually had to jump in and defend gymgym at one point the abuse was getting that serious, and this is from *them grown ups you refer to*o.


To be fair mate, you said we were adults too


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There's been a lot of insidious bullying of late- not necessarily aimed at me but it seems a common thing...

Person a posts some sexist/racist/homophobic/generally offensive comment

Person b points out said comment is a bit off

Person a says it is banter/a joke/aimed at someone specifically as an 'in'joke and that person b is taking everything all too seriously in a bid to get them to shut up or feel stupid

Seen a lot of this of late...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> Whilst the system is there to be used, it'll be used though.
> 
> If that's what the powers that be decide, then awesome, I'll roll along with it.
> 
> But I still am none the wiser why repping people would be discussed in the mod area, nor the issue with cliques as we are all accountable for our own behaviour and not that of others. What goes on behind closed doors is none of my business, but the fact that it's happening has been brought up in the public area so I think it's not out of line for me to enquire.


your allowed to be curious mate of course you are, same as l am allowed to be curious as to why its you making the biggest deal out of it :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> lol wut? Good grief, I didn't know that, blimeeeeeeeee.......well this thread has been an interesting read on a Sunday afternoon......


Ah yes the rep.stars....good grief that was entertaining to watch it implode


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> your allowed to be curious mate of course you are, same as l am allowed to be curious as to why *its you making the biggest deal out of it* :thumbup1:





Milky said:


> I am also going to put in the MOD lounge about all these little cliques appearing.
> 
> These aren't good for the forum and we are pretty sure some of the sad saps in them are boosting each others rep power for some bizarre reason.


But you brought it up?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Alan Parsons Project fan by any chance?


Haha. Yes!

Threw me a bit there, mate. I still had my head in this banter thing going on!

Alan Parsons Project is a million miles away from all this....supremely intelligent and classy material. Deep and meaningful. Wouldn't interest some of the clientelle here perhaps? :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> But how do we know when someone else is at the point of having enough ?
> 
> Fu*k me l actually had to jump in and defend gymgym at one point the abuse was getting that serious, and this is from them grown ups you refer too.


We have a report function as you mentioned, the free will to log off at any given time and you guys as mods to step in should rules be broken. An over moderated forum isnt a good thing

Imo gymgym gave as good as he got and was only a matter of time before the whole forum had fun at his expense... even mods were involved too if I recall correctly.

Grown ups are not immune from immaturity but on the whole they know where to draw the line


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ah yes the rep.stars....good grief that was entertaining to watch it implode


You see how I proved my point there? I really couldn't be bothered to reply to beklet, much as I heart her so just liked her comment...oh wait!

Damm! I fcked up again! Sod.....

(Sorry for swearing by the way...I was doing humour...cough).....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

No one has upset me yet,p*sses me of actually lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

vetran said:


> No one has upset me yet,p*sses me of actually lol


Only coz your that old and senile you don't get it, back on your commode now, good chap :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

vetran said:


> No one has upset me yet,p*sses me of actually lol


I annoyed you though, we at least have that mate


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Flubs, don't worry I liked her post for you. :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Flubs, don't worry I liked her post for you. :thumb:


So did @jon-kent - odd when I think it was about him


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> *do you remember the young girl who killed herself die to cyber bullying on a certain site ?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I remember that, it wasn't long ago, it was a site called 'ask fm'.

I might be way off point here but I think the cyber bullying of a teenage girl is a little bit different to banter from a load of testosterone fuelled men. I agree though, there is some spiteful comments from some members that go a bit too far but that's why the mods are here isn't it. everyone will never get on with everybody else or share the same opinions but that's just life


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> So did @jon-kent - odd when I think it was about him


  and you liked it and your my manslave :confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> and you liked it and your my manslave :confused1:


I like a lot of posts. I think that's allowed


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> So did @jon-kent - odd when I think it was about him


The rep stars fiasco was back 2007 or 8, didn't realise he was around then.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> I like a lot of posts. I think that's allowed


Wind your neck in, try it again once your known.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> The rep stars fiasco was back 2007 or 8, didn't realise he was around then.


2008 it was as l remember that as the first one.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Wind your neck in, try it again once your known.


 :lol: srs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Milky said:


> 2008 it was as l remember that as the first one.


 :lol: I remember reading about it on another forum. Almost sorry I missed it, 2nd hand accounts indicate it was epic!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]I annoyed you though' date=' we at least have that mate[/b']


Yes you did and your very good at it lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

vetran said:


> Yes you did and your very good at it lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

water off a ducks back


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

vetran said:


> Yes you did and your very good at it lol


Used to be mate, lost his touch a while back :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> Used to be mate, lost his touch a while back :lol:


 :yawn:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Jurassic Park 2 is on itv2
> 
> Your welcome


That's the sh1t one, thanks for nothing


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> That's the sh1t one, thanks for nothing


You think its worse than 3 !!! T-rex action is T-rex action at the end of the day, i dont watch it to be moved.

Ungrateful little turd


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> T-rex action is T-rex action at the end of the day, i dont watch it to be moved.
> 
> Ungrateful little turd
> 
> Can't argue with a little bit of cheeky t-Rex action , sounds kinky


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fcuked the post up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Fcuked the post up


Big time

Rookie


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

zack amin said:


> That's the sh1t one, thanks for nothing


Have to agree with the man.

They fcuked up in a big way giving that pervy Dr his own film. Having the Spinosauraus in number 3 did move toward erasing the bad memories of number 2.

I still wont forget the bullsh1t they expected me to swallow when that gymnast with the bad attitude kicked a raptor though.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not really noticed anything other then banter - what have I missed?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Not really noticed anything other then banter - what have I missed?


Secret rep clubs, the swines


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't worry Ash...I love you. :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't worry Ash...I love you. :lol:


You love everyone though mate 

Its like your mum saying your not ugly :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

resten said:


> Secret rep clubs, the swines


Cvnts


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> Cvnts


You recieved your team hoodie yet mate ? Resten said he posted it tuesday


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> You love everyone though mate
> 
> Its like your mum saying your not ugly :lol:


If I told you the absolute truth about my mother, believe me Jon you would be very suprised.

It's not that I love everyone, I can see what people are really like. There's only one person on here I absolutely despise.

No, it's nobody obvious.

I'd ask you to marry me Jon...but you know who has agreed!! Sawatdee krap Tirak!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Don't worry Ash...I love you. :lol:


every cloud. still working out how to break it to the wife about today, not looking forward to it if im being honest


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> You recieved your team hoodie yet mate ? Resten said he posted it tuesday


Not yet mate - must've got lost in the post!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Not yet mate - must've got lost in the post!


Your postman is making dem dark gainz


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> If I told you the absolute truth about my mother, believe me Jon you would be very suprised.
> 
> It's not that I love everyone, I can see what people are really like. *There's only one person on here I absolutely despise*.
> 
> ...


despise is a strong word, I thought @jon-kent was alright


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> Not really noticed anything other then banter - what have I missed?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

resten said:


> Your postman is making dem dark gainz


Come to think of it the fvckers beefed up and is constantly kissing his teeth!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Mother fvcking clique


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> If I told you the absolute truth about my mother, believe me Jon you would be very suprised.
> 
> It's not that I love everyone, I can see what people are really like. There's only one person on here I absolutely despise.
> 
> ...


The fact that you despise someone makes me want to know even more :lol: PM me :lol:

And i'd say yes mate  hahahaha.

Sawatdee krap sir


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> Come to think of it the fvckers beefed up and is constantly kissing his teeth!


He's hitting that fasted morning cardio hard !!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is there a problem though? Or are some people acting up because they feel somewhat left out?


Left out of what? Think I've completely missed something here


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> He's hitting that fasted morning cardio hard !!


That's where mandem gainz come from


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Left out of what? Think I've completely missed something here


Dat dark gainz gathering


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

As per usual, I'm clueless as to what is going on around me. As you were...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Dat dark gainz gathering


Nope none the wiser and not sure I want to be.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> He's hitting that fasted morning cardio hard !!


its the only way imo,,,nothing like [email protected] into a bowl of cornflakes and getting named a cerial killer...fuk it if its sugar puffs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

so as you are all posting the same sh*t you post in your little thread l can close that one and you can carry on in this one then ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> its the only way imo,,,nothing like [email protected] into a bowl of cornflakes and getting named a cerial killer...fuk it if its sugar puffs


Coco pops


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> its the only way imo,,,nothing like [email protected] into a bowl of cornflakes and getting named a cerial killer...fuk it if its sugar puffs


Hitting the sauce early today mate ???


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jon-kent said:
 

> Hitting the sauce early today mate ???


yes had some on my cheat meal,,,tho fuk it I have went off brown sauce,,,as resten said lucky it not coco pops


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> so as you are all posting the same sh*t you post in your little thread l can close that one and you can carry on in this one then ?


Sh1t gets posted everywhere tbh. Which thread specifically?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> so as you are all posting the same sh*t you post in your little thread l can close that one and you can carry on in this one then ?


Hit a nerve milky? Relax man no ones gettin hurt unless YOU feel left out


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@latblaster why are you so horrible then? :lol: 

I only lurk in corners now, in case someone says boo to me:innocent:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

in truth guys I wasn't really reading the thread there I just seen a post and replied,,,,incase you guys were in serious chat about something,,,no offense given

PS you annoying c?nts


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

latblaster said:


> If I told you the absolute truth about my mother, believe me Jon you would be very suprised.
> 
> It's not that I love everyone, I can see what people are really like. *There's only one person on here I absolutely despise.*
> 
> ...


I thought I could have guessed who it was ... until I read that it was nobody obvious!! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hit a nerve milky? Relax man no ones gettin hurt unless YOU feel left out


You cant hit a nerve mate when l can just do this.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> so as you are all posting the same sh*t you post in your little thread l can close that one and you can carry on in this one then ?


Hahaha

Bit over the top dont you think? Few people creating a nice vibe between themselves and you wanna stamp it out for no reason

Milky mate just because you dont like something dont mean you have to put a stop to it. Llow the mandem


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Bit over the top dont you think? Few people creating a nice vibe between themselves and you wanna stamp it out for no reason
> 
> Milky mate just because you dont like something dont mean you have to put a stop to it. Llow the mandem


What l find funny is its all the same shi*e you post in the other thread and you have all come out of the woodwork to be smart ar8es in here, but hey crack on.

And FTR l can put a stop to it pretty easily :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> You cant hit a nerve mate when l can just do this.


As you where saying we are all grown ups after all, so you lock off a thread because it doesn't appeal to you?

As far as im aware no rules where flouted


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> As you where saying we are all grown ups after all, so you lock off a thread because it doesn't appeal to you?


Oh sorry have l hit a nerve now ?

Carry on in here chaps, we can all be smart ar*es, difference being l can do something about it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh sorry have l hit a nerve now ?
> 
> Carry on in here chaps, we can all be smart ar*es, difference being l can do something about it.


Not hit a nerve at all I'm just struggling to get my head around your reasonin


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> What l find funny is its all the same shi*e you post in the other thread and you have all come out of the woodwork to be smart ar8es in here, but hey crack on.
> 
> And FTR l can put a stop to it pretty easily :thumbup1:


Those making the videos can just send them to the group off of ukm, no skin from their teeth.

It's only all the other members who found them funny who'll be missing out now.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky I got your back on a lot of things but lockin down that vlogs thread is actually pathetic

There's a bunch of people tbat have good banter in there. Funny how you dont close fukrey borin threads like im straight and over 45s

Basically you sayin the younger members of the forum arent valued and our right to have a "hang out" is lesser than the older members

Some power trip you're havin there my friend


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what thread?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Oh sorry have l hit a nerve now ?
> 
> Carry on in here chaps, we can all be smart ar*es, difference being l can do something about it.


What rules has that other thread broken that requires it to be locked. IMO this smacks of you abusing your mod status and shutting down one of the funniest threads on here.


----------



## welsh-dragon (Sep 24, 2013)

ive just joined the site, and been scanning over the threads for weeks and it does seem to bad,

but at the end of the day its a forum and any forum from fish tank forums to building house to mill $ car forums there always key board heroes full of 5hit and Google info hero's cut and past heroes

just weeding out the good info from trusted long term members.. and tried and tested methods..

just my take.

peace


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Milky I got your back on a lot of things but lockin down that vlogs thread is actually pathetic
> 
> There's a bunch of people tbat have good banter in there. Funny how you dont close fukrey borin threads like im straight and over 45s
> 
> ...


Hey it wasn't me being a smart ar*e mate bringing your sh*t here was it.

Had it been kept in there and not a deliberate attempt to be clever ( which we all know it was ) then it would still be there :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> What l find funny is its all the same shi*e you post in the other thread and you have all come out of the woodwork to be smart ar8es in here, but hey crack on.
> 
> And FTR l can put a stop to it pretty easily :thumbup1:


What do I post in other threads? I'm lost!

And how if I do how is it against the rules? I've had no infractions


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> What rules has that other thread broken that requires it to be locked. IMO this smacks of you abusing your mod status and shutting down one of the funniest threads on here.


Absolutely.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Absolutely.


That is not a reasonable answer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> That is not a reasonable answer


Its the only one your getting.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Its the only one your getting.


What a playground response milkster. Expected a bit more from you.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hey it wasn't me being a smart ar*e mate bringing your sh*t here was it.
> 
> Had it been kept in there and not a deliberate attempt to be clever ( which we all know it was ) then it would still be there :thumbup1:


I presume that will be added to the forums t&c's so any would be members will be aware


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I presume that will be added to the forums t&c's so any would be members will be aware


Along with not being allowed to be in cliques and not being allowed to rep people


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> What a playground response milkster. Expected a bit more from you.


Ah well, l am not in the mood to justify myself mate.

As said we can all be smart :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

From my opinion coming to this thread late, it had to be locked. Mods locking threads is not abuse of power... locking threads that cause problems (be it that the threads are offensive, or trolling or simply that they are merely wasting too much mod time and preventing proper modding of the forum as a whole like this one did) is the job of the moderators! :lol:

A personal observation of late is that there does seem to be a lot of banding together in arguments and it always becoming about the personalities of each group clashing rather than about what was actually the topic in the first place.

I'd like to see everyone lighten up a little bit and not allow themselves to get so wound up - and also to be less inclined to jump in with barbed or sarcastic comments to people you dislike or those sharing opinions you don't care for.

Sometimes the best response to idiocy is silence, and sometimes the best response to an insult is not to bite back or gang up but to let it go like something irrelevant.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Seeing as my name got mentioned earlier on I'd like to clarify that the rep exchange was a typical example of a stupid clique of people using the rep system not as intended and meant that a system designed to reward actual funny or informative posts was getting used for the sole purpose of getting people more green bars. Which is totally sad as fcuk that people actually have that amount of time in their day for such stupidity.

I understand it was done as a sort of funny thing to knock Hackskii and a few others off the top but really it's just made what could be a useful and nice way of thanking people into a farce. That was one reason why the 'like' system was introduced and I'm not sure why we still have reps anyway.

Mods don't really care about reps. But part of the job is to stop that kind if behaviour which ultimately makes the board unfriendly to outsiders and creates a barrier to entry for new users. Similar to how new users of AAS are continually berated by people who have crap diets and terrible physiques about 'you aren't ready for AAS'

Cliques aren't negative. But the pack mentality it creates is. I understand there's a clique of a few guys who's purpose seems to be calling one another 'gay *******' and 'cnuts'. To the insiders of the clique it's hilarious but to outsiders it looks weird and maybe silly cos they don't get the joke.

What these groups forget is on the internet it's never an 'inside' joke and that creates issues when we have gay members who continuously see pretty much homophobic comments daily. That creates conflict. Another is religion, gender, demographic type jokes and cliques. Racial as well pops up from time to time.

That's what the mods have to regulate. It's not saying who can be friends. It's how those friends behave around other users. What is a joke between friends can be an insult to others. Once you write it on the open board remember its subject to the ukm rules so if you get warned then don't cry that it's just a joke. Yes we take context into account but sometimes over the top vulgarity and overtly racial, sexual etc jokes will be stamped on.

If you want your own chat room away from the open forum just create one. It's not that hard. But if you post on here you're subject to our rules.

By the way questioning mod decisions on the open board is against the board rules. I'll always answer PMs explaining my actions and I have in the past retracted my decision and apologised if I was out of order. But calling me names on the board ill just get rid of you.

I'm a fair guy and moderate as such.


----------

